
Ask HN: What's a hobby? - miguelrochefort
- They say that there is more in life than work.<p>- They say that you must spend time with your family.<p>- They say that you need a hobby.<p>What&#x27;s a hobby? Why should a person have any? What would be the purpose? That isn&#x27;t clear to me.
======
orionblastar
A hobby is something you do for fun, that usually doesn't earn an income or
doesn't earn much of an income.

A lot of free and open source projects started out as someone's hobby and grew
over time.

~~~
miguelrochefort
Is it a requirement for a hobby not to generate income? Don't most successful
people have hobbies as their job? Still can't see the difference.

~~~
orionblastar
I am using the IRS definition of a hobby. If your business doesn't earn enough
money the IRS classifies it as a hobby. Once you earn enough money it is no
longer a hobby and must be taxed.

